# Watching Lexington online.



## tw1nn1ejo (26 April 2007)

If anyone is interested to see the eventing live here is the website www.nbcsports.com

I can't seem to manage to find anything though? 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 Any help appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## teapot (26 April 2007)

Here you go:

http://www.mediazone.com/channel/nbcsports/equestrian/index.jsp

But you have to pay for it I believe


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (26 April 2007)

Ok thanks very much! I know what I'll be watching tomorrow in my IT lesson


----------



## welshchick (26 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Here you go:

http://www.mediazone.com/channel/nbcsports/equestrian/index.jsp

But you have to pay for it I believe  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

It's only £3.99 I think.


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (26 April 2007)

Bum!! That means I can't watch it at school


----------



## Mandz (27 April 2007)

Have tried to subscribe to watch this but the site does not appear to be working correctly.

Bit of a bummer really as I have a friend competing there and would have liked to watch.

Ah well, will just have to be contect with checking the site


----------



## BBs (27 April 2007)

Just having a nose on the offical website and looking at the pictures, OMG Buck Davidson has put on a HUGE amount of weight.
I think hes the biggest eventer ive ever seen!!
You occasionally get the odd over weight sjer, but not normally eventers (bar me)

OMG i was shocked.... Not feeling as sorry for my horse as I do for Bucks horse now...


----------



## severnmiles (27 April 2007)

He looks hilarious in his top hat


----------



## BBs (27 April 2007)

Love the name Buck too, have you seen his teeht LOL


----------



## CastleMouse (27 April 2007)

Yeah, saw the photo of him in the Irish Field with his horse, but the horse looks quite happy, and doesn't seem to mind carrying that weight


----------



## MagicMelon (28 April 2007)

But Im competing all day!!!!!! I cant "record" it online.... wahhhhhh


----------



## Thistle (28 April 2007)

I saw him in shorts at Burghley last year!, scary!


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

Just waiting for the live stream to start now- sit down with a cuppa, some chocolate cake and some XC action.


----------



## Bossanova (28 April 2007)

Hehe they're chatting away and then the woman says 'oh no, they can hear us, they can hear us now.....' and then all goes quiet.

Made me laugh anyway


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (28 April 2007)

Lol Boss 
	
	
		
		
	


	





And lucky you H_B!!


----------



## welshchick (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I saw him in shorts at Burghley last year!, scary! 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## welshchick (28 April 2007)

Lunch break at 4.45pm, and will resume at 7pm I think!


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I saw him in shorts at Burghley last year!, scary! 

[/ QUOTE ]















[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL.


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Lol Boss 
	
	
		
		
	


	





And lucky you H_B!! 

[/ QUOTE ]


Yes, but my butt has now NO feeling whats so ever!


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (28 April 2007)

Lol, Bad luck 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I'll just have to keep checking the website for the live scoring


----------



## beckymed (28 April 2007)

bit confused do you have to pay or can you watch for free?


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

Pay, it is a couple of quid to watch.


----------



## beckymed (28 April 2007)

hmm i might but REALLY should be revising... always so many distractions...lol


----------



## MissDeMeena (28 April 2007)

i can't get it to play.. what's going on??


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

They are on a break. I am just waiting for it to start streaming now.

It just has the log up at the mo.


ETS, just started.


----------



## MissDeMeena (28 April 2007)

yep, got it working 
	
	
		
		
	


	





i missed the pony.. will i be able to watch it later??


----------



## Bossanova (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
yep, got it working 
	
	
		
		
	


	





i missed the pony.. will i be able to watch it later?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep you can download it afterwards, should be available soon 
	
	
		
		
	


	




It was an awesome pony, really incredible


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

How lush is that ground.


----------



## dieseldog (28 April 2007)

ypur picture gone funny?


----------



## Scottish_Miss (28 April 2007)

Technical probs there end
they are working on it


----------



## Bossanova (28 April 2007)

Very annoying, esp as Clayton's likely to be right up there so its an important round (plus I wanna watch him  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Scottish_Miss (28 April 2007)

Yup -especialy as she keeps saying  -hes a bit sticky!!!!!!!1


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

Yep, right through Clayton's round as well.


----------



## welshchick (28 April 2007)

He's 2nd. Polly will start at 25 past 7.


----------



## Scottish_Miss (28 April 2007)

keeps freezing again


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

Polly just had a run out


----------



## kirstyfk (28 April 2007)

polly's had a stop


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)




----------



## Bossanova (28 April 2007)

Oh no, bad Polly!!
Probs would have been in a great position overnight too but tangleman glanced off at a skinny after normandy bank


----------



## welshchick (28 April 2007)

Oh no!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

Plus time faults as well. What a bummer.


Do we have any other  contenders running this year? Has Ian Stark gone yet?


----------



## beckymed (28 April 2007)

god thats annoying i bet. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  does he normally have a prob at skinny's or narrow fences? shes been on good form this year


----------



## kirstyfk (28 April 2007)

Mary's out the start box!


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

Mary and Ian

common Mary


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

What a stunner of a horse!

ETS, well done for getting the horse over the brush.


----------



## beckymed (28 April 2007)

ian is out of contention as is 40th after dressage and marys not really up there either


----------



## beckymed (28 April 2007)

how did amy get on?


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
ian is out of contention as is 40th after dressage and marys not really up there either 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

not sure - if she goes clear without timefaults (we can hope) she'll hopefully be in the top 15 - maybe higher if others have problems

well I can hope can't I?


----------



## kirstyfk (28 April 2007)

What is Ayron Tyron doing!

Her horse had done his tendon!


----------



## beckymed (28 April 2007)

yeah fair enough! it is the horses first 4* isnt it?


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

GET OFF THAT HORSE!

I can't believe she made it jump when it was clearly very unsound.


----------



## dieseldog (28 April 2007)

I hope that horse has just pulled a shoe - but what was she doing?


----------



## beckymed (28 April 2007)

"What is Ayron Tyron doing!

Her horse had done his tendon!"

you serious.. is she trying to carry on????


----------



## Bossanova (28 April 2007)

Oh that was horrid


----------



## kirstyfk (28 April 2007)

The horse was clearly sruggling coming into the last and she made it jump!


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
yeah fair enough! it is the horses first 4* isnt it? 

[/ QUOTE ]

it is indeed - doubt MK would do anything silly, probably looking for a nice round 

But we must keep the faith, cant have the yanks winning can we?


----------



## beckymed (28 April 2007)

omg...seriously some people...if not for the horses obvious welfare...it will fail the vets inspection anyway.


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

All I can say that it made me want to pull her off and smack her around the head- selfish.


- What a horse to jump the fence. I hope it isn't bad.


----------



## dieseldog (28 April 2007)

Isn't Mr Big nice


----------



## Bossanova (28 April 2007)

Mary in the time!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

Well done Mary- Clear round!


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

yayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Bossanova (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
All I can say that it made me want to pull her off and smack her around the head- selfish.


- What a horse to jump the fence. I hope it isn't bad. 

[/ QUOTE ]

It looked bad. 99/100 riders would have stopped the instant it jerked like that, I understand she wants to be competitive but that was one step too far. Hope the horse is ok


----------



## beckymed (28 April 2007)

cant believe amy.. i thought she was a nice rider and cared about her horses... this is not good..she has just bought one of my old bosses horses that i use to ride as well


----------



## Bossanova (28 April 2007)

Only Mary could have got that horse clear in the time, it's going to be an exciting horse for the future though


----------



## kirstyfk (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 Isn't Mir Big nice 

[/ QUOTE ] 
Shame about the rider


----------



## Scottish_Miss (28 April 2007)

Whooho way to go Mary


----------



## welshchick (28 April 2007)

Woohoo, well done Mary!


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

Please tell me that somebody will flag that up with the governing bodies.

She can't use the excuse she didn't realise- even the most novice of riders would have felt something dreadfully wrong.


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

Haven't seen Apache Sauce in action yet - shall have to keep eyes peeled on BDWP so can go watch somewhere LOL

Think Mary deserves another big win, probs wont be kentucky but she's so damn consistant and always smiling through thick &amp; thin - true ambassador of the sport IMHO


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Haven't seen Apache Sauce in action yet - shall have to keep eyes peeled on BDWP so can go watch somewhere LOL

Think Mary deserves another big win, probs wont be kentucky but she's so damn consistant and always smiling through thick &amp; thin - true ambassador of the sport IMHO 

[/ QUOTE ]

Couldn't agree more.


----------



## welshchick (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Only Mary could have got that horse clear in the time, it's going to be an exciting horse for the future though 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep!! Bet the owner's feeling very happy.


----------



## Bossanova (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Please tell me that somebody will flag that up with the governing bodies.

She can't use the excuse she didn't realise- even the most novice of riders would have felt something dreadfully wrong. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I hope the FEI stewards give her a serious grilling. I doubt it will go further than that but a goes strongly against the FEI code of conduct with horse welfare


----------



## Scottish_Miss (28 April 2007)

Saw Apache Sauce at Blair and he was sticky there - she only got a bout 3rd way round before calling it a day


----------



## welshchick (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Haven't seen Apache Sauce in action yet - shall have to keep eyes peeled on BDWP so can go watch somewhere LOL

Think Mary deserves another big win, probs wont be kentucky but she's so damn consistant and always smiling through thick &amp; thin - true ambassador of the sport IMHO 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto, she's just brilliant. 

Saw Apache Sauce last year at Gatcombe. He looked good.


----------



## dieseldog (28 April 2007)

Mary has gone into 10th


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

Was that the horse in the trailer?

ETS, I don't have sound on this computer so I can't listen to the commentry. If someone hears something would you fill us in. Thanks.


Have to say though- bar from one what a high degree of riding we are seeing.


----------



## Bossanova (28 April 2007)

yes, in the horse ambulane. 

Bonnie Mosser just fell, she almost fell in the water so it was sort of coming to her!


----------



## Scottish_Miss (28 April 2007)

Bonny Mosser - totally wrong at the first duck
back on  and continuing


----------



## welshchick (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
GET OFF THAT HORSE!

I can't believe she made it jump when it was clearly very unsound. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I can't believe Amy did that! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Hope she gets punished.


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

And looking at the online scoreboard - only 4 can go ahead of her


----------



## Scottish_Miss (28 April 2007)

Amys horse in Trailer - by the looks of it


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

Oo make that 3 who can get ahead of Mary if Bonnie Mosser fell


----------



## kirstyfk (28 April 2007)

Tara Ziegler, An American who can keep her leg in the same place all the time! Almost looks British!


----------



## Scottish_Miss (28 April 2007)

OMG - whar a size of rider - Becky is

Too many burgers me thinks


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

God, I have to get this comps speakers sorted. It is killing me without any sound.


----------



## Bossanova (28 April 2007)

Oh god, more 'larger' riders
What is it about the americans?!!


----------



## Bossanova (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
OMG - whar a size of rider - Becky is

Too many burgers me thinks 

[/ QUOTE ]

wobble wobble


----------



## Scottish_Miss (28 April 2007)

wow  good seat from Tara how did she stay put


----------



## dieseldog (28 April 2007)

there are a lot of 'larger US riders


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

Well stuck.

Gosh, you would think to get around a 4* you would have to be reasonably fit.


----------



## kirstyfk (28 April 2007)

Tara did well to stay on there.


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

just did a google search as not watching it

oh my


----------



## CastleMouse (28 April 2007)

http://www.rk3de.org/photo_gallery_photo_view.php?id=427 - doesn't Theodore O'Connor look stunning? Makes it look quite easy!


----------



## MissDeMeena (28 April 2007)

OMG  how FAT is Becky Holder   loose weight girlfriend


----------



## Scottish_Miss (28 April 2007)

I know thats cruel to comment on her size but it is surely far harder for her to be a balanced rider and help her horse than an average sized rider..


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (28 April 2007)

That took a while to read through!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





So pleased for Mary, I really hope she does well 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Same goes for Ian. They really are true legends of the sport IMO. Bad luck about Polly 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Especially as she was 2nd!

Reading about Amy, poor horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Sounds horrible!!

Lets hope Ian puts in a great round for us and Mary keeps up in front


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
http://www.rk3de.org/photo_gallery_photo_view.php?id=427 - doesn't Theodore O'Connor look stunning? Makes it look quite easy! 

[/ QUOTE ]

If he's only 14.1 - is KoC quite short? Or does she just extend her legs when she rides the 17hhs?


----------



## dieseldog (28 April 2007)

has anyone else lost the sound


----------



## Bossanova (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I know thats cruel to comment on her size but it is surely far harder for her to be a balanced rider and help her horse than an average sized rider.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

She only got 1/3 of the way round


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

Huffin and Puffin.


She just pulled up.


----------



## kirstyfk (28 April 2007)

Scotty's in the start box!


----------



## Scottish_Miss (28 April 2007)

Was it just me or did Becky sit there and do nothing - so get a run out


Flying Scot next !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Go Gogo


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
there are a lot of 'larger US riders 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm not surprised considering the size of McDonalds and fast food portions they serve


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

Come on lad- show um' what us brits got!


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

come on scotty


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
http://www.rk3de.org/photo_gallery_photo_view.php?id=427 - doesn't Theodore O'Connor look stunning? Makes it look quite easy! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes definatly, and such a talented pony! Me wants


----------



## welshchick (28 April 2007)

Come on Scotty!


----------



## CastleMouse (28 April 2007)

http://www.rk3de.org/photo_gallery_photo_view.php?id=428 - Here's another one, I'd say Karen is quite short


----------



## Scottish_Miss (28 April 2007)

Full Circle looks like he has huge ears!!!!!!!


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (28 April 2007)

Wooohooo go Scotty boy!!


----------



## Bossanova (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Come on Scotty! 

[/ QUOTE ]

What a super horse, lovely traditional hunter type- none of this warmblood cr*p


----------



## Scottish_Miss (28 April 2007)

aaarrgghh dont do that again, heart in my mouth


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (28 April 2007)

It's all very well organised the website with all the photos coming on so quickly etc


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

Well done Scotty for getting him through- Horse does seem quite gangly.


----------



## kirstyfk (28 April 2007)

I was really impressed with Tara's round A Few wobbly bits but she rode really nicely and stylishly.


----------



## Scottish_Miss (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Come on Scotty! 

[/ QUOTE ]

What a super horse, lovely traditional hunter type- none of this warmblood cr*p  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Totally agree, these warmbloods always look awkward when galloping..........


----------



## Bossanova (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Full Circle looks like he has huge ears!!!!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

There's nowt wrong with huge ears!!


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Full Circle looks like he has huge ears!!!!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

There's nowt wrong with huge ears!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

sign of honesty isnt it?


----------



## Scottish_Miss (28 April 2007)

No didnt mean anything wrong by it - I love it, esp Isobell Werths Warumn Nicht gorgoeus


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

On the weight issue-

Does anyone else notice that a good few of the US horses carry a decent amount of condition.


----------



## Bossanova (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Full Circle looks like he has huge ears!!!!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

There's nowt wrong with huge ears!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

sign of honesty isnt it? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Try telling Moon that


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Full Circle looks like he has huge ears!!!!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

There's nowt wrong with huge ears!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

sign of honesty isnt it? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Try telling Moon that  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

she's a mare - nuff said


----------



## Scottish_Miss (28 April 2007)

The straigher option at the bank looks better and doenst waste much time - good choice Ian


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (28 April 2007)

Hows he going atm? Clear so far?


----------



## Scottish_Miss (28 April 2007)

Weel done Ian  - clear with couple time faults


----------



## Bossanova (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Hows he going atm? Clear so far? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Clear with 1.6 time faults


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Hows he going atm? Clear so far? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Last fence.....damm time faults! Just 1.60


----------



## kirstyfk (28 April 2007)

He looked so happy as he finished.


----------



## dieseldog (28 April 2007)

Napalm reminds me of Flintus


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

woohoooo

be around the 16th/17th place marker


----------



## welshchick (28 April 2007)

Yay! Well done Scotty!!!


----------



## dieseldog (28 April 2007)

He's gone into 13th


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (28 April 2007)

Yeyyy!! So happy for him!! Wooohoooo!!


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Napalm reminds me of Flintus 

[/ QUOTE ]


Yep!



Umm, has Mr Davidson lost alot of weight or should I take it thats his son.


----------



## kirstyfk (28 April 2007)

What a lovely horse Jam is. And daddy showing how n event rider should look!


----------



## dieseldog (28 April 2007)

Not many Devocoux breastplates.....


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

God I cant add up right 
	
	
		
		
	


	





13th is even better 
	
	
		
		
	


	





He'll be 12th and Mary 9th if (and I'm presuming they will) Amy Tyron withdrawls (or did she have 2 rides?)


----------



## Scottish_Miss (28 April 2007)

Amy Tryons horse taken to vet hospital


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Amy Tryons horse taken to vet hospital 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hope nothing too serious


----------



## Scottish_Miss (28 April 2007)

Missed what happend to Bruce!!!


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Amy Tryons horse taken to vet hospital 

[/ QUOTE ]






 Really hope for the horse's sake it's ok but hope rider gets a dressing down


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

Damm, just missed the fall, what happened.


----------



## kirstyfk (28 April 2007)

I missed it as well


----------



## MissDeMeena (28 April 2007)

what happened to Amy Tryons horse then?


----------



## welshchick (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Amy Tryons horse taken to vet hospital 

[/ QUOTE ]

Poor horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Bet Amy's feeling very bad....


----------



## Bossanova (28 April 2007)

Oooh I like Heath Ryan's horse- so quick and nimble


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

Went badly lame coming to the last fence- looked serious- had plenty of time to pull up as the horse was almost stumbling to the ground but Amy made him jump the last fence..... really horrid thing to watch.


----------



## Bossanova (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
what happened to Amy Tryons horse then? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Seemed to slip a little coming up towards the turn to the last fence then really missed his stride, hopping lame in his canter, tried swapping and changing legs but he was really uncomfy, she looked down but decided to carry on and jump the last and keep running for the finishing line. Horse was honest enough to jump it but was seriously uncomfy and pulled up hopping, wouldnt weight bear on a front leg.


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Went badly lame coming to the last fence- looked serious- had plenty of time to pull up as the horse was almost stumbling to the ground but Amy made him jump the last fence..... really horrid thing to watch. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh sh!t that is awful 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 So glad I didn't actually see it! You would think that she would have stopped instead of carrying on but it seems she rather cared about how she did instead of the horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Makes me very angry


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

poor horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Did Heidi White Carty go xc? As her results arn't up on scoreboard


----------



## MissDeMeena (28 April 2007)

bloody hell.. hope she gets a serrious fine and part ban or something..   did it cross the line then??


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
she looked down but decided to carry on and jump

[/ QUOTE ]













 I'm speechless at this.


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

Did Heath get the 20 faults for knocking the flag down?? Or did I miss something?


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
poor horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Did Heidi White Carty go xc? As her results arn't up on scoreboard 

[/ QUOTE ]

She is running now as we speak.


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

ahh ha - thankies, just been stuck at bottom for ages and wasn't sure why


----------



## welshchick (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
what happened to Amy Tryons horse then? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Seemed to slip a little coming up towards the turn to the last fence then really missed his stride, hopping lame in his canter, tried swapping and changing legs but he was really uncomfy, she looked down but decided to carry on and jump the last and keep running for the finishing line. Horse was honest enough to jump it but was seriously uncomfy and pulled up hopping, wouldnt weight bear on a front leg. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh god, I'm glad I didn't see it. Selfish rider and brave horse


----------



## kirstyfk (28 April 2007)

Just missed another fall! heath this time


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

Who's fallen- horse with no rider.


Karens running her second now.

ETS, oops Heath, thanks Kirsty.

Whats happened with Karen?


----------



## kirstyfk (28 April 2007)

Is that Karen retired?


----------



## Scottish_Miss (28 April 2007)

Heath ryan fell - not sure where


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Just missed another fall! heath this time 

[/ QUOTE ]

Bad luck Heath! Are horse and rider ok?


----------



## dieseldog (28 April 2007)

Karen and Heidi are held up on the course


----------



## Scottish_Miss (28 April 2007)

Heath Ryan I think


----------



## kirstyfk (28 April 2007)

Sorry, think Heath must be hurt cos they've stopped the course! I don't have sound either.


----------



## dieseldog (28 April 2007)

Heath must have hurt himself


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Sorry, think Heath must be hurt cos they've stopped the course! I don't have sound either. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ok thanks. Hope Heath is ok!


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

I think Karen has stopped due to a hold up at a fence? I think.


----------



## welshchick (28 April 2007)

He got eliminated. Did the horse fall?


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

must have been a horse fall as up as eliminated or was it his second fall?

Hope they're both ok


----------



## MissDeMeena (28 April 2007)

anyone got a link to the results??


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (28 April 2007)

Wish I'd payed to watch this!! Grrr. Will do next time!!


----------



## Scottish_Miss (28 April 2007)

Has he fell at the oxer after the lake?
Isnt that where we ahd the fall earlier!!


----------



## dieseldog (28 April 2007)

http://www.rk3de.org/leaderboard.php


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

Who was the rider in the blue?


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

http://www.rk3de.com/leaderboard_popup.php

it should update automatically


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (28 April 2007)

Yup, will update for you automatically


----------



## Scottish_Miss (28 April 2007)

http://www.rk3de.org/


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

Have they put screens around?


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

Really hope Heath is ok - last thing the sport needs is another serious injury ...


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (28 April 2007)

Is Karen still being held up?


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Have they put screens around? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Blimey, I hope not!


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Is Karen still being held up? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Now on way, just went through the water jump fine.


----------



## beckymed (28 April 2007)

is he still down? really hope he is ok


----------



## kirstyfk (28 April 2007)

Course has started again.


----------



## welshchick (28 April 2007)

Hope Heath's ok!


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

jolly good


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

As do I.


Heidi still going well.


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (28 April 2007)

Good, good. Hows Heath doing then? Is he ok?


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

Did Karen run out?

Heidi Clear.


----------



## Scottish_Miss (28 April 2007)

Karen ran out last part of quarry - seemed to be indecisive about weather to push on or colect and paid the price for doing nothing - silly run out


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

Cheers.


----------



## beckymed (28 April 2007)

does any1 know if i subscribe now can you watch the days xc action???


----------



## kirstyfk (28 April 2007)

Have to say, apart from Heath, that was a fantastic days XC. Its so nice to see a scoreboard completely different from the dressage. Just a shame Polly's not up there! The XC designer has done a fantastic job.


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

should be able to download it


----------



## Scottish_Miss (28 April 2007)

web page 

You can download after the event each day


----------



## welshchick (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
The XC designer has done a fantastic job. 

[/ QUOTE ]

He's British


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

end of xc results:

Mary in 12th
Ian in 16th
Polly in 18th

Kristin Bachman on Gryffindor leads. 

Amy Tryon's horse still hasnt been withdrawn


----------



## Scottish_Miss (28 April 2007)

I must have missed Kim Severson! What happened to her?


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Have to say, apart from Heath, that was a fantastic days XC. Its so nice to see a scoreboard completely different from the dressage. Just a shame Polly's not up there! The XC designer has done a fantastic job. 

[/ QUOTE ]


The course was really well represented. Very impressed.


----------



## welshchick (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I must have missed Kim Severson! What happened to her? 

[/ QUOTE ]

She's going to Badminton!


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (28 April 2007)

They've all gone now!! Seemed like a great day! Mary was 10th and has now moved up to 12th again and Ian Stark is now 16th with Polly in 18th.

Kristine Bachman is 1st, Amy Tyron is 2nd and Heidi Carty is 3rd. Seems like a good day!


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I must have missed Kim Severson! What happened to her? 

[/ QUOTE ]

she wasn't entered - Winsome Adante is entered for Badminton


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

So I will see you all here tomorrow then?


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

you betcha


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
So I will see you all here tomorrow then? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Unfortunatly not until the evening 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Off to Withington to watch 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Quite exited actually 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I guess you will be though?


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (28 April 2007)

Ooops, were you talking to me?


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
So I will see you all here tomorrow then? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Unfortunatly not until the evening 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Off to Withington to watch 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Quite exited actually 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I guess you will be though? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


Me and my numb bum will have the pleasure of commentating again tomorrow.

Now, I am off to get the feeling back in to my left buttock!


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

~gives huggy bear some coffee and chocolate for a fantastic service~


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
~gives huggy bear some coffee and chocolate for a fantastic service~ 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Oooh and they say that the job doesn't pay!


----------



## beckymed (28 April 2007)

awesome updates huggy bear..cheers


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
So I will see you all here tomorrow then? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Unfortunatly not until the evening 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Off to Withington to watch 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Quite exited actually 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I guess you will be though? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


Me and my numb bum will have the pleasure of commentating again tomorrow.

Now, I am off to get the feeling back in to my left buttock! 

[/ QUOTE ]

*a pat on the back* for a great service! I'm off so talk to you all tomorrow! Have a good Sunday


----------



## kirstyfk (28 April 2007)

Think I will be here tomorrow, will be in the library so hopefully I will at least have sound, but the essay may not get done!


----------



## welshchick (28 April 2007)

Thanks H_B!


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

revision's gone out the window for tomorrow afternoon


----------



## beckymed (28 April 2007)

yeah deffo...gonna be soo distracted from revision because of this..really no point trying lol


----------



## welshchick (28 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
http://www.rk3de.org/photo_gallery_photo_view.php?id=428 - Here's another one, I'd say Karen is quite short 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'd say she is 5ft 5" or 5ft 6".

http://www.equestrianphotography.co.uk/w8i4365a-p-1367.html


----------



## teapot (28 April 2007)

ah ha - thankies


----------



## welshchick (28 April 2007)

Amy has withdrawn.


----------



## Rachel_M (28 April 2007)

If anybody hears anything about her horse, please would you tell me.x


----------



## darksided (28 April 2007)

He must have been sticky! lol


----------



## MissDeMeena (29 April 2007)

if you look at all the other horses jumping that fence, they all look sticky over it!!  can't judge him by one pic..


----------



## darksided (29 April 2007)

that's true. I didn't mean to judge the horse lol I just thought the pic was quite amusing.


----------



## Scottish_Miss (29 April 2007)

Amy Tryon on Le Samurai had a foot-perfect round until the last fence, the Rolex Arch. Sparky seemed to stumble before the fence, and gamely jumped it. Amy pulled up after crossing the finish line, and Sparky was assisted immediately by the Rolex veterinary staff. It was announced later this afternoon that Amy had withdrawn. In a statement given by Rolex veterinarian, Dr. Catherine W. Kohn V.M.D., "Le Samurai had experienced an injury, and it appears that he lost the supporting ligaments in his left front leg. He was given a mild sedative to keep him comfortable, and hes being treated at Hagyard Equine Medical Institute."

Quoted from Rolex site


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (29 April 2007)

Thanks for the update S_M!


----------



## Rachel_M (29 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Amy Tryon on Le Samurai had a foot-perfect round until the last fence, the Rolex Arch. Sparky seemed to stumble before the fence, and gamely jumped it. Amy pulled up after crossing the finish line, and Sparky was assisted immediately by the Rolex veterinary staff. It was announced later this afternoon that Amy had withdrawn. In a statement given by Rolex veterinarian, Dr. Catherine W. Kohn V.M.D., "Le Samurai had experienced an injury, and it appears that he lost the supporting ligaments in his left front leg. He was given a mild sedative to keep him comfortable, and hes being treated at Hagyard Equine Medical Institute."

Quoted from Rolex site 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thankyou.


----------



## welshchick (29 April 2007)

Thanks S_M. Hope he makes a good recovery.


----------



## dieseldog (29 April 2007)

What a brilliant bit of spin - that horse injured itself a good 200 yards before the final fence


----------



## Rachel_M (29 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
What a brilliant bit of spin - that horse injured itself a good 200 yards before the final fence 

[/ QUOTE ]


I know what you mean, I thought that it masked somewhat the actual events.

Do you think that they would ever admit that it was very wrong for the rider to continue?


----------



## dieseldog (29 April 2007)

No, never.  I hope her other owners were watching that and take their horses away from her.  I know that I would.


----------



## welshchick (29 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
What a brilliant bit of spin - that horse injured itself a good 200 yards before the final fence 

[/ QUOTE ]


I know what you mean, I thought that it masked somewhat the actual events.

Do you think that they would ever admit that it was very wrong for the rider to continue? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nope, otherwise they wouldn't have released that statement.


----------



## beckymed (29 April 2007)

any1 know what time the sj starts???


----------



## welshchick (29 April 2007)

6.30pm (1.30pm over there).

http://www.rk3de.org/event_schedule.htm


----------



## beckymed (29 April 2007)

thanks


----------



## MissDeMeena (29 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
What a brilliant bit of spin - that horse injured itself a good 200 yards before the final fence 

[/ QUOTE ]


I know what you mean, I thought that it masked somewhat the actual events.

Do you think that they would ever admit that it was very wrong for the rider to continue? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nope, otherwise they wouldn't have released that statement. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't see why not..  jockeys in racing get 'done' for things like that.. i don't see why she should be any different!!!!


----------



## severnmiles (29 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]

I don't see why not..  jockeys in racing get 'done' for things like that.. i don't see why she should be any different!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

What happened?  I'm guessing the horse broke down?


----------



## Rachel_M (29 April 2007)

Horrid.

Coming round to the final fence, a good few hundred yards before the horse looks to stumble and goes badly lame (something similar to when you see a racehorse do a tendon running and there legs go everywhere). 

The rider looks down and even though the horse is in certain dicomfort and injured she carries on and make him jump the last fence- which the game boy does- and then goes on for a further 100 yards or so to pass the finish lane- It was a disgusting act of selfishness and the horses damaged would have increased considerably.


----------



## MissDeMeena (29 April 2007)

I don't exactly know as i didn't see it..  but sounds like horse broke down, rider looked down,saw it,  and then decided to push on and try and jump the last fence, which it did..  not sure if it crossed the finish line or not, but i guess it must of done, as they have w/d not retired 'on course'..


----------



## beckymed (29 April 2007)

its such a bad example from a top rider...the horses welfare should obviously always come first...this just shows how some riders can be toooo competitive...i hope the horse is back to run another day but lets hope the owners swap riders


----------



## severnmiles (29 April 2007)

Who was the rider?  She should be fined and suspended from competition for a good few months!  I hope the horse is ok...


----------



## Rachel_M (29 April 2007)

Amy Tyron, USA.


----------



## welshchick (29 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
What a brilliant bit of spin - that horse injured itself a good 200 yards before the final fence 

[/ QUOTE ]


I know what you mean, I thought that it masked somewhat the actual events.

Do you think that they would ever admit that it was very wrong for the rider to continue? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nope, otherwise they wouldn't have released that statement. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't see why not..  jockeys in racing get 'done' for things like that.. i don't see why she should be any different!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I actually agree with you. Just feel that the Lexington stewards aren't going to punish her because of that statement. I hope USEF and/or FEI punish her.


----------

